# The Planted Aquarium Podcast



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.theplantedaquariumpodcast.com/
Episode 3 - Tom Barr interview.
Enjoy


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Christ, I'm five minutes in and am horribly annoyed by the interviewers.

Dave and Jennifer - 0
Tom - 1

I'll check back in a bit =D


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol agreed Chris.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*grrr*

that dude's accent is crazy dirty, its driving me nuts =p


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

lol it does take a bit of getting use to, yall


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess as a teacher/lecturer Tom's a much better talker than they are interviewers...thankfully. I'm scared to try earlier podcasts, the guests may not be able to keep the train on the tracks.


----------



## dmastin (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> I guess as a teacher/lecturer Tom's a much better talker than they are interviewers...thankfully. I'm scared to try earlier podcasts, the guests may not be able to keep the train on the tracks.


Ha, ha, what rubes. Seriously, where did that guy learn to talk? I hope they don't stumble over here and get their feelings hurt.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

dmastin said:


> Ha, ha, what rubes. Seriously, where did that guy learn to talk? I hope they don't stumble over here and get their feelings hurt.


I hope so too. 

I've had some experience in public speaking and training classes, even been in some really painful interviews (on both sides) so I've been there, albeit not in so public a medium.

I think the latency in VOIP was a big part of the problem. There were a few times when a less experienced speaker than Tom might have become frustrated with it...I assume the interviewers did? It's the same as watching remote news reporters sit and listen for a second or two after the one in the studio finishes talking. It takes getting used to on both sides.

Either way, I have to commend the efforts to try something new, I hope there are enough good interviewees for the format to continue and develop. Actively seeking out feedback shows some conviction too.

I've still got to head back and check out the earlier interviews...I've no idea what to expect from the earlier guests. Tom seemed _too_ normal.

BTW: After working with people from all over Canada, US, Europe and Asia for most of a decade...I have to say southern accents are quite easy on the ears. And, "No Atmosphere" was the best bad joke I'd heard in quite a while.


----------

